# HTMLEditorKit



## AlienAngel (15. Nov 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem und hoffe, das man mir hier helfen kann. 

Und zwar versuche ich mit Hilfe von HTMLEditorKit einen Text im HTML Format zu erstellen, dabei habe ich aber seit längerem schon dasselbe Problem. Und zwar schreibt mir der gute leider keinen Zeilenumbruch sondern bei jedem [Enter] Druck wird ein neuer Absatz eröffnet. Dies ist nach meiner Planung allerdings leider nur wenig wünschenswert, daher wäre ich für Ratschläge dankbar.

MfG
AlienAngel


----------



## Ebenius (18. Nov 2003)

Wenn das funktioniert, will ichn Bier 

Hab mir das Problem angeschaut und fand es so interessant, dass ich mich circa 1.5 Stunden hingesetzt habe und eine Lösung gesucht habe. Und ehrlich: Ich hatte es mir einfacher vorgestellt!

Sei's drum, Das sollte funktionieren - allerdings hab ich's nicht durchgetestet nur so ein bisschen...


```
HTMLEditorKit kit = new HTMLEditorKit();
JEditorPane pane = new JEditorPane();
pane.setEditorKit(kit);
pane.setDocument(new HTMLDocument()
{
	public HTMLEditorKit.ParserCallback getReader(int pos)
	{
		Object desc = getProperty(Document.StreamDescriptionProperty);
		if (desc instanceof URL)
		{
			setBase((URL) desc);
		}
		HTMLReader reader = new MyHTMLReader(pos);
		return reader;
	}

	class MyHTMLReader extends HTMLDocument.HTMLReader
	{
		public MyHTMLReader(int offset) {
			super(offset);
			init();
		}
		
		public MyHTMLReader(int offset, int popDepth, int pushDepth, HTML.Tag insertTag) 
		{
			super(offset, popDepth, pushDepth, insertTag);
			init();
		}
		
		private void init()
		{
			registerTag(HTML.Tag.P, new SpecialAction()); 
			registerTag(HTML.Tag.BR, new ParagraphAction()); 
		}
		
	}
});
```

Viel Spass damit! Und falls es nicht ausreicht, gibt es sicherlich nen Ansatz.

Grüße, Ebenius


----------



## AlienAngel (18. Nov 2003)

sieht auf jeden fall schon mal sehr interessant aus... werde das mal ausprobieren und wenns klappt kriegste auch n bier   ich teste mal und dann sag ich obs geklappt hat

auf jeden fall erst mal vielen dank für die mühe


----------

